# 200 gallon rescape



## vincel892 (May 23, 2012)

Finally got around to rescaping my 200. Was running a pretty high light/high tech tank before and couldn't keep up with the weekly maintenance required. Eventually, plants grew out of control, stems lower down started to rot and everything started to float, including the 3+ inch monte carlo carpet that I neglected to trim .

Here's a before picture of the tank: 









So I ripped everything out, cleaned the rocks and tank, and purchased a crap ton of manzanita wood from Default (great guy btw. definitely take a look at what he has left from his manzanita shipment because you probably won't a better price anywhere in Toronto).

My plan is to have a left side dominant scape with the manzanita cascading to the right. I want to keep the right side pretty empty for bottom dwellers like corydora. Will be making use of the ohko stone I already have just to save some money.

Here's a picture of the current scape (water very brown from the tannins). Was thinking I needed to buy smaller piece of ohko stone to stack in between the wood for more stability. Any suggestions are welcome


----------



## vincel892 (May 23, 2012)

saved for stocking list, filtration, co2, lighting etc.


----------



## [KRAFTIG] (Apr 19, 2017)

Coming along nicely.


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

Hmm will miss that lush green. Pity they are time-consuming to maintain.


----------



## vincel892 (May 23, 2012)

cb1021 said:


> Hmm will miss that lush green. Pity they are time-consuming to maintain.


Totally agree. 

Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## littletnklvr (Nov 1, 2010)

Very beautiful love the wood has a nice flow to it.


----------



## milanzdimal (Nov 4, 2015)

I love the look of your old tank and the new layout looks awesome too. Seems like you have a knack. 

Any chance you could share some information on your light setup? What type of LEDs, spacing, drivers? I would like to do a similar build myself.


----------



## slipfinger (May 11, 2016)

Ya a lot of people can not appreciate the amount of time that goes into trimming and maintaining a tank like your original. When in the right frame of mind it becomes therapeutic, but not in the right frame of mind, and it becomes a PITA.

New layout looks amazing and would look really nice with a school of angels swimming around!

I'm assuming that's a DYI led?


----------



## vincel892 (May 23, 2012)

milanzdimal said:


> I love the look of your old tank and the new layout looks awesome too. Seems like you have a knack.
> 
> Any chance you could share some information on your light setup? What type of LEDs, spacing, drivers? I would like to do a similar build myself.





slipfinger said:


> Ya a lot of people can not appreciate the amount of time that goes into trimming and maintaining a tank like your original. When in the right frame of mind it becomes therapeutic, but not in the right frame of mind, and it becomes a PITA.
> 
> New layout looks amazing and would look really nice with a school of angels swimming around!
> 
> I'm assuming that's a DYI led?


Ya it's a diy led. Honestly the info on how to build it was spoon fed to me by jeffkrol on the plantedtankforum. He actually has given alot of advice to many people and will walk you through the whole process including what parts to buy, and the colour combo. He is very knowledgeable and willing to help. Sorry if that's not too helpful but definitely message jeffkrol

I definitely do plan on getting angels. I have some dantums in another tank right now that I plan on transfering over and I'm currently looking for some f1 altums. If anyone knows where to get them please share !


----------



## vincel892 (May 23, 2012)

Tank update ! 
Finished the hardscape and added the plants. Will be moving the filtration and liveStock over from my temporary tank tmrw. 









Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## vincel892 (May 23, 2012)

Transfered the sump and fish over. Water is a bit cloudy. Just treated the whole tank with prazi as I suspect internal parasites in some of the angels. Hope it works out. 
















Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Vince that looks amazing. Well done. What kind of white sand is that?


----------



## slipfinger (May 11, 2016)

Off hand do you know your Par levels at substrate? 

Angels looking good, just as I imagined.


----------



## iamaloner (Dec 20, 2014)

vincel892 said:


> Tank update !
> Finished the hardscape and added the plants. Will be moving the filtration and liveStock over from my temporary tank tmrw.
> 
> 
> ...


Copy and paste the spoon feed from Jeff lol. Lights look amazing.

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## vincel892 (May 23, 2012)

planter said:


> Vince that looks amazing. Well done. What kind of white sand is that?


It's pool filter sand. Got it from cederbrae pools on Kennedy and Ellesmere.


slipfinger said:


> Off hand do you know your Par levels at substrate?
> 
> Angels looking good, just as I imagined.


I remember Jeff telling me it should be approximately 40 with lights running at full intensity. Was based on his calculations and never really measure with meter.


iamaloner said:


> Copy and paste the spoon feed from Jeff lol. Lights look amazing.
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


Lol might be difficult since it's spread out between many messages back and forth. I'll see what I can do.

Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

That looks great. Where you get the Dantum angels. I want to pick up a few more.


----------



## vincel892 (May 23, 2012)

cb1021 said:


> That looks great. Where you get the Dantum angels. I want to pick up a few more.


Got them from finatics. I think I may get more this week with their boxing day sale. Mine aren't doing so well right now. Quarantining all angels right now and treating with kanaplex. I think it's bacterial sepsis. Hope they make it.

Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

Wow that's terrible to hear. They're pretty hardy. If they had internal parasites, it's a PITA.


----------



## vincel892 (May 23, 2012)

cb1021 said:


> Wow that's terrible to hear. They're pretty hardy. If they had internal parasites, it's a PITA.


Thought it was some sort of parasite but prazi didn't really help. They seemed to be getting worse. So figured it was something else

Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## iamaloner (Dec 20, 2014)

How are the angels coming along?

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## vincel892 (May 23, 2012)

iamaloner said:


> How are the angels coming along?
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


Most made it out okay. One died yesterday and one still in quarantine.

Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------

